# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Keeping sheet moss alive?

## Sanimal

Hey everyone! I ordered some sheet moss from Josh's Frogs. Before placing the moss into the terrarium, I only moistened the amount that I needed. However, I have extras (which is still dry). It would be a pity to throw the rest away; is there a way to keep the moss alive until the next time I change it (which is about every five to six months)? Or will it stay alive by itself (kept dry and in a cool place) during those months?
Thanks!
Sanimal

----------


## Happy Frog

Here's my experience with it, and this was suggested by Josh himself.  It grows best if you keep it high up in the vivarium and keep it moist, misting daily.  When I first got it I placed it on the vivarium ground and although it got green, it never really took off and grew.

Also, a few days ago I took some old sheet moss that I bought about nine months ago and layed it across a piece of cork tube that is running length-wise towards the top of my vivarium and it's starting to green up.

----------


## Sanimal

Thanks for the advice, but I meant the leftover moss that I didn't put into the terrarium (the dry amount still in the bag). How do I keep it alive? Or is it dormant? Thanks again for the advice though with the moss that's in the cage.  :Smile:

----------


## bill

Put it in a ziplok bag, give it a very light mist, then keep it in a cool, dry place. It will go dormant and will regrow next time you need it. Moss is an amazing plant. I have dried out moss and regenerated it with no problems. In fact, scientists just regenerated moss from the arctic ice cap that was millions of years old. So I am pretty sure it will make a few months...lol

----------


## Sanimal

Thanks for the advice.  :Smile:

----------


## Happy Frog

> Thanks for the advice, but I meant the leftover moss that I didn't put into the terrarium (the dry amount still in the bag). How do I keep it alive? Or is it dormant? Thanks again for the advice though with the moss that's in the cage.


Sorry about that, I should have answered you specifically.  I keep my unused sheet moss in it's original bag inside a storage box in the garage through all types of weather extremes and it always comes back to life after several days once inside the vivarium.  I will take a piece and run it under the tap and rinse it out then place it where I need it.  It would probably be best to keep it like Bill suggested, but I tend to keep all my supplies out in the garage.

----------


## Sanimal

Alright, thanks  :Smile:

----------

